# xFBML Like funktioniert senden nicht



## zyclop (28. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Habe auf folgender Seite: http://goo.gl/167G2

Das Problem, dass oben beim Like und senden nicht alles wie gewünscht funktioniert.

Ein kollege von mir betreibt die Seite im Alleingang und hat mich gebeten das Problem  anzuschauen weil er nicht weiterkommt. Er wollte den nicht nur den Like Button haben sondern auch den senden Button. Er hatte es mit der iFrame variante gelöst. Diese erlaubt aber nur das Liken und nicht das senden. Nun habe ich die xFBML Variante versucht. Dort funktioniert das Liken problemlos, aber beim Senden erscheint folgende meldung:

Die Seite mit der URL http://www.meineseite.ch/index.php?/blog/ ist nicht erreichbar, weil der Server den Status Code 404 zurück gibt.

Nun habe ich gedacht es liegt am Link. Ich habe nun via .htaccess einen weiterleitung eingerichtet ala http://www.meineseite.ch/blog, welche dann dahin zeigt. Aber auch mit diesem Link geht es nicht.

Nun aber. Wenn ich in dem Facebook Generator die Hauptseite eingebe ---> http://www.meineseite.ch dann funktioniert das senden. Somit ich gehe ich davon aus dass es mit diesem Link http://www.meineseite.ch/index.php?/blog probleme gibt. 

Das System heisst indexhibit. Ich hatte bis anhin mit dem noch keine Erfahrungen.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Das evtl. der Blog direkt über meineseite.ch/blog aufrubar ist oder evtl. ein andere möglichkeit.

Hier der link zum Konfigurator: http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like/

dort kann man den Like und senden Button gleich testen.

Würde mich über Inputs und Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## thehacker (28. November 2011)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz.
Aber:
Include the JavaScript SDK on your page once, ideally right after the opening <body> tag.
Sprich:
http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/javascript/

Wenn es dir nicht hilft beschreibe das Problem bitte noch einmal.

Und du musst es über die APP machen und in den APP einstellungen kannst du Domains hinzufügen dann sollte es gehen


----------



## zyclop (28. November 2011)

Also ich habe ja das Java SDK implementiert sonst würde ja der Like Button nicht laufen.

Also ich versuch es nochmal.

wenn ich meine Startseite bei diesem Konfigurator eingebe meineseite.ch dann funktioniert das senden und das liken. Wenn ich aber meinen blog angebe meineseite.ch/index.php?/blog dann funktioniert es nicht. Also nur das liken geht und das senden nicht. Dass kannst du live testen bei dem konfigurator. Gib jeweils die links ein und teste das senden und liken rechts.

gruss zyclop

Sorry für die erste schlechte Erklärung.


----------



## thehacker (29. November 2011)

ja weil du ja keinen Festenpfad hast deswegen lieber eine Subdomain nehmen das index.php?/blog von fb nicht genommen wird


----------



## zyclop (29. November 2011)

Und wie kann ich diesen Pfad einrichten? das index.php?/blog ist ja kein Verzeichnis. Ich kann ja nicht eine Subdomain erstellen welches auf ein Imaginäres Verzeichnis weist. Wenn dann müsste ich ja das CMS umprogrammieren oder siehst du da eine mögliche Lösung?


----------



## thehacker (30. November 2011)

Du könntest mit Joomla mod review an schalten dann hast du für FB "Echte Pfade" 
Bazinga 


Wenn du nicht Joomla nutzt nen mir mal das CMS bitte.


----------



## zyclop (30. November 2011)

zyclop hat gesagt.:


> Das System heisst indexhibit. Ich hatte bis anhin mit dem noch keine Erfahrungen.



Wie gesagt keine Erfahrung mit dem Teil. Ist auch mehr so ein noName CMS meiner Meinung nach.


----------

